# Anyone else experience a deep digital flexor tendon injury?



## kcscott85 (Jul 28, 2010)

On Monday my horse was diagnosed with a deep digital flexor tendon injury. We were at a show this past weekend and halfway through a class he started dragging his left hind. I excused myself and cold hosed him. A couple hours later it was incredibly swollen. I called the emergency vet out to the show grounds and she said it was too swollen to do an x-ray or ultrasound, and gave him SMZ's, a loading dose of painkiller so I could trailer him home, and wrapped it. We got home Saturday night and as per her instructions, I didn't unwrap the leg until Monday when I took him to an equine clinic that specializes in sport horses. His leg was down to nearly its normal size and he walk/trotted around just fine. The vet was stumped, but when he did an ultrasound he found some of the fibers in the deep digital flexor tendon were torn or ripping. We have no idea how it happened since those injuries aren't exactly common and he showed absolutely no signs of lameness prior to this. I videotape nearly all of my rides and I have scoured them, but cannot see anything wrong with that leg. So the vet has me coldhosing his leg every day, then putting dmso on it and poultice over that. Then I wrap with a standing wrap until the next day when I do it all over again. He wants to do another ultrasound in 2 weeks to see if there's any change. 

My question is, has anyone else gone through an injury like this? If so, has your horse recovered and is sound again? With Jester, I do hunter classes and hunter over fences, and he's also a great trail horse. The vet said best case scenario is stall rest for 4-6 months and worst case would be upwards of 8 months. If there has been no change in 2 weeks, he wants to discuss stem cell therapy, PRP (platelet-rich-plasma treatment), and shockwave therapy. Has anyone else had success with any of these treatments?

Thanks!


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

http://www.horseforum.com/barrel-racing/deep-flexor-tendon-93112/

See above link for the Cliff Notes of my experience. Did the IRAP and shockwave work? Maybe. Did it last? No. Just finally made the call two days ago, after nearly 2.5 years and more than $6500, that my horse will never be sound to ride again, let alone compete. The absolute best we can hope for is a w/t trail horse on flat, level ground. And we aren't there yet.

Your horse may very well be different. For your sake I hope it is. It's a real heart-breaker.


----------



## kcscott85 (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks, I really hope it is different-I read your thread and that's terrible! I hate that this happened to him...he is the first horse I got after my cross country accident 7 years ago. I bought him last year (he was a rescue) and trained him myself. We've done incredibly well at the open shows this year and I was hoping to take him rated next season. Even if he does recover (and the vet said that if caught early, many do recover and go on with their careers), I will probably only keep him as my husband's light trail horse and a horse for my son to learn on, since he's definitely suited for that. Thanks for sharing your post, I hope your mare gets better!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

I don't know a lot about it, but a girl I board with - her pony had it. After 2 years her pony (Annie) is recovered, jumping soundly. Still her speedy self.
Just hope this was a little inspirational. Wishing the best for your boy!


----------



## Masquerade (May 17, 2011)

The most important thing to increase the chances that your horse will be able to return to competition is the stall rest and very controlled excercise (hand walking at first then very slow reintroduction to training). 
To get the best outcome in these injuries, the tendon fibers have to heal in the same direction as all of the uninjured fibers but often, as with all scar tissue, the fibers just form in any which way. This scar is contracted and is not elastic like the rest of the tendon and will make the horse prone to re-injury at the weak point above and below the scar where normal elastic tissue meets inelastic scar tissue.


----------



## Horseman56 (Jul 25, 2011)

One of my clients is currently working through this problem. Veterinary prescription was for bar shoes with a #2 bar wedge pad. The horse is responding favorably after 12 weeks of treatment. Stall rest with light hand-walking is part of the prescription. Estimate 4-6 months for recovery of light damage. Up to 12 months for more severe cases. Location of the tear is a factor in effectiveness of treatment. Relieving tension on the DDFT is typical protocol. 

In severe cases, an adjustable patten bar shoe is used to completely unload the limb and manage vet prescribed changes in caudal elevation through the recovery period.

This horse suffered a 10% tear to the DDFT just below the fetlock joint. Horse is currently presenting no discomfort and appears to be healing well. We're 14 weeks into the process.

This horse is used for light hunter work. Prognosis is good for full recovery and return to normal work within 6 months.



















Cheers,
Mark


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

My event mare (now retired) sustained one of these and was only flat sound afterwards. And that was after a LOT of work to get her to that point. lots of hand walking and walking under saddle. They are very easy to tear again while they are healing.


----------



## WildAcreFarms (Apr 6, 2011)

I beleive this is very common in the TB racing horse world. the prescription is stall rest then turn out hand walking and just letting nature take it's course. Many race horses come back from this injury given sufficient time off 
WAF


----------

